
 mmap() files in Common Lisp - wglb
http://wandrian.net/2012-04-07-1352-mmap-files-in-lisp.html
======
mahmud
Terrible use-case though. ID3 metadata is a few hundred bytes, all of it in
the header. Just use READ-SEQUENCE and be done with it.

    
    
      (defun read-n-bytes (path &optional (n 512))
        (with-open-file (fd path :element-type '(unsigned-byte 8)) 
          (let ((header (make-array n)))
            (read-sequence header fd)
             header)))

~~~
galdor
You're right, the example isn't a good use case for mmap, but it's just here
to show how to use osicat for mmapping :)

